# Private Toll Road Protest Song



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2012)

Its tongue-in-cheeck, but HERE someone has written a protest song about the high tolls on the Dulles Greenway. It costs $5.55 at peak times to drive 14 miles.  Pretty steep. But then the cost of maintaining roads is not cheap either... ^_^


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Its tongue-in-cheeck, but HERE someone has written a protest song about the high tolls on the Dulles Greenway. It costs $5.55 at peak times to drive 14 miles.  Pretty steep. But then the cost of maintaining roads is not cheap either... ^_^


Plus, a portion of those tolls is paying for the Metro Silver Line project.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 6, 2012)

Speaking of high tolls.........the 9 mile Confederation Bridge connecting New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island collects a $44.00 toll for cars. (this is a round-trip toll as it is only collected when leaving PEI) 

 

http://www.confederationbridge.com/ 

The bridge replaced the rail/auto ferries originally operated by Canadian National Railways (they carried passenger trains to the island until the late 1960s)


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 6, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Its tongue-in-cheeck, but HERE someone has written a protest song about the high tolls on the Dulles Greenway. It costs $5.55 at peak times to drive 14 miles.  Pretty steep. But then the cost of maintaining roads is not cheap either... ^_^
> ...


a.k.a. an $.80 cent "congestion management toll"  Plus whatever portion of the $.75 that the Dulles Toll collects...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > Its tongue-in-cheeck, but HERE someone has written a protest song about the high tolls on the Dulles Greenway. It costs $5.55 at peak times to drive 14 miles.  Pretty steep. But then the cost of maintaining roads is not cheap either... ^_^
> ...


I don't think that's accurate. The Greenway extends west from Dulles airport and is operated by a private for profit company.

You're thinking of the Dulles Toll Road, which connects the Greenway to the beltway, which is operated by the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority, which is using $0.50 from each toll to help finance the Silver Line.

Edit:

This graphic from the Greenway's web site shows where the toll money goes:


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryan said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


Yes, you're right. I was thinking of the Tollway. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 6, 2012)

On the one hand, $5.55 is pretty blasted steep for a toll road. On the other hand...well, it's pretty clear that _somebody_ is willing to pay that. Still, I don't get VA's obsession with "farming out" toll roads such as they are doing a lot these days. Not that I don't support toll projects, but I'd rather see the state just issue the bonds themselves and direct any profits to transportation funding in the affected areas.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 6, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Speaking of high tolls.........the 9 mile Confederation Bridge connecting New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island collects a $44.00 toll for cars. (this is a round-trip toll as it is only collected when leaving PEI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The $44 is cheaper than the ferry that still runs from the eastern end of the island to Nova Scotia, though. That's $66.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 6, 2012)

fairviewroad said:


> The $44 is cheaper than the ferry that still runs from the eastern end of the island to Nova Scotia, though. That's $66.


The toll on the ferry is collected like the bridge (upon leaving the Island only). So for a tourist making a loop.....take the ferry over for "free" and pay $44 leaving the island on the bridge. 

Looping the other way, you'll have a free crossing on the bridge going over but pay $66 to leave.


----------

